# La Prarie Midnight Rain



## Socialite (Nov 28, 2007)

I made a quick stop at neiman's this morning before going to work. I was walking past the perfumery and came across the most intriguing bottle. It looked like a rain drop covered in glitter similars to mac's 3d silver. Well the scent was absolutely amazing. The sales associated spritz some on my wrist and I was in love. She told me it cost 135$ and all of a sudden I snapped back into reality. Sadly I left and went to work. 

All day I received compliments on the the fragrance. Even the guy I like from work noticed. 

Has anybody here been fortunate enough the try La Praries new fragrance?

Let me know what you think. 

I plan to splurge on this real soon!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 28, 2007)

oh my gosh isn't it AMAZING!!! i got  a sample of this in the mail and i MUST have it! i ADORE their silver rain perfume - they're pricey but damn it they smell FAB!


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 4, 2009)

I LOVE it too!
I got a sample of it when I bought some of their foundation and it's just so pretty


----------

